# Durchläufe der While Schleife zählen



## Feely (4. November 2003)

Tach,

folgendes Problem. Ich hab ne Galerie die soweit auch funktioniert. Die Ausgabe der Galerie erfolgt in einer Tabelle und zwar per automatischer Anweisung wann die nächste Tabellenzeile angefügt werden soll. Diese neue Zeile wird mittels zählen des Durchlauf's der While-Schleife gelöst. Klappt auch soweit...


```
$picsperline = "8";
$counter = 0;
print"<table width=\"720\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" align=\"center\"><tr>";

while($file = readdir($hd)) {
$counter++;

	if ($file != "." && $file != "..") print"<td width=\"90\" height=\"70\">";
	if(ereg("\.jpg$",$file)) print"<img src=\"../gfx_partybilder/$ordner/tn/".$file."\" width=\"80\" height=\"60\" border=\"0\" class=\"img\"><br>$file";
	print"</td>";

	if($counter == $picsperline) { print"</tr><tr>";
	$counter = 0; }
}
print"</tr></table>";
```

Er soll halt nach 8 Durchläufen ne neue <TR> einfügen, counter geht wieder auf 0 ...dann wieder nach 8 usw.

So....wenn ich aber die funktion readdir benutze zählt er die " . " und " .. " mit was zur Folge hat das die Tabelle falsch dargestellt wird. Ich wüßte jetzt einfach nur gerne wie ich dem §$()%Z§=$) Script sage das er die beiden ( " . " und " .. ") nicht mitzählen soll.....

Ich hab die Suchfunktion durch......mein PHP Buch......php.net und was weiß ich....ich bekomms nicht hin 

therefore.......I need help !


----------



## Tim C. (4. November 2003)

Ganz einfach, indem du

```
if ($file != "." && $file != "..") print"<td width=\"90\" height=\"70\">";
```
durch

```
if ($file != "." && $file != "..") {
  print"<td width=\"90\" height=\"70\">";
  $counter++;
}
```
ersetzt und das ursprüngliche $counter++ natürlich entfernst.

Also soviel "Abstraktionsvermögen" sollte man schon haben, dass man auf 
die Idee selber kommt


----------



## Feely (9. November 2003)

manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Soll heißen wenn ich ewig lang an der Lösung vorbeischramme......kann das ja mal passieren.

Anyway, danke für die Hilfe


----------

